# Disappointment with Glycine Combat Sub



## Davido22

Bought this watch several years ago so out of warranty and not something that a warranty would generally cover. My bezel was deeply dinged and the bezel fell off after a very light bang against the edge of my car door. I am a very careful watch wearer, when I know I'm going to the gym or doing manual work I will throw on a Seiko Monster or some such. The watch is part of a pretty deep rotation so I would say it was worn twice a month for 2+years. I have several dozen watches and none of my other watches show any serious signs of wear besides strap changes and desk diving per normal. Perhaps there is some rule of physics that explains this but I am extremely disappointed with the outcome of my experience with the Glycine Combat Sub and while I will wax poetic about a watch that kicks butt I am equally willing to let others know about my own bad experience with a product. Here's a shot of the watch now, sans bezel and you can see the serious ding on the bezel @ 11 o' clock. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Triton9

That is bad for a $700-$1000 watch.


----------



## Davido22

You can see where the serrated edge of the bezel just smooshed in like I was opening a can of tuna fish. I didn't even look at the watch after the light bang as I really couldn't imagine such light contact impacting a watch that is not sold on tv.


----------



## mpalmer

Sorry to hear about your experience. While I imagine you had bad luck, Glycine's cheaper lines always looked a little lacking in pics and made me wonder about how well made it really was...


----------



## ZIPPER79

Dave,
You won't like this, but, you might contact Glycine and ask if this can be fixed soon. They'll probably tell you to connect with the US distributor and find the Authorized Dealer/Repair place in the US.
Since you bought it pre-owned perhaps the previous owner fiddled with the bezel. It just doesn't just fall off with a slight bump.....In any event it won't be a cheap fix, cost of parts, labor and insured postage will really be more disappointed in your Glycine Combat Sub.....



Davido22 said:


> Bought this watch several years ago so out of warranty and not something that a warranty would generally cover. My bezel was deeply dinged and the bezel fell off after a very light bang against the edge of my car door. I am a very careful watch wearer, when I know I'm going to the gym or doing manual work I will throw on a Seiko Monster or some such. The watch is part of a pretty deep rotation so I would say it was worn twice a month for 2+years. I have several dozen watches and none of my other watches show any serious signs of wear besides strap changes and desk diving per normal. Perhaps there is some rule of physics that explains this but I am extremely disappointed with the outcome of my experience with the Glycine Combat Sub and while I will wax poetic about a watch that kicks butt I am equally willing to let others know about my own bad experience with a product. Here's a shot of the watch now, sans bezel and you can see the serious ding on the bezel @ 11 o' clock. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Davido22

I didn't buy it preowned, straight out of the box.


----------



## ZIPPER79

So have you contacted Glycine to purchase the part or their authorized repair center who is; [email protected]




Davido22 said:


> I didn't buy it preowned, straight out of the box.


----------



## ccwatchmaker

ZIPPER79 said:


> So have you contacted Glycine to purchase the part or their authorized repair center who is; [email protected]


Based upon my previous experience and knowledge regarding the restrictive parts supply policies of almost every Swiss watch manufacturer, it is extremely unlikely that Glycine would provide anyone outside of the factory service system with a repair part.

While not specific to Glycine, what usually takes place if one contacts the factory about accessing a repair part, is that one is directed to send the watch to the factory service center. The service center will provide a quote for repair that will almost always include a full service at $600 to $700 with the requested replacement bezel at an additional charge.

Unless the client accepts the quote in its entirety, the service center will decline to perform any repair. The client is left with two choices: Pay the requested amount or toss the watch in the sock drawer. For list of restricting brands, which while large is not complete, listing only the more popular brands, see List of Watch Brands with Restrictive Repair Parts Policies For further discussion of the restrictive policies, see Do You Truly Own Your Watch.


----------



## Davido22

I'm not going to spend $500 to repair a watch that cost $600. I like having a watch at this price point that can take a punch...it's too bad because the attraction of the Glycine sub is its thinness which may be what also proves its undoing. This one will go on the auction block on another forum where we donate watches for charity or I could just bedazzle the current bezel  I do like having a watch at this price point, good for travel and outdoors times. May give the Archimede Outdoor Protect a try, Ickler has always made good stuff, I've had pilots, a Limes and a Defakto Akkord and they are built for the long haul.


----------



## ebsaltzman

ccwatchmaker said:


> Based upon my previous experience and knowledge regarding the restrictive parts supply policies of almost every Swiss watch manufacturer, it is extremely unlikely that Glycine would provide anyone outside of the factory service system with a repair part.
> 
> While not specific to Glycine, what usually takes place if one contacts the factory about accessing a repair part, is that one is directed to send the watch to the factory service center. The service center will provide a quote for repair that will almost always include a full service at $600 to $700 with the requested replacement bezel at an additional charge.
> 
> Unless the client accepts the quote in its entirety, the service center will decline to perform any repair. The client is left with two choices: Pay the requested amount or toss the watch in the sock drawer. For list of restricting brands, which while large is not complete, listing only the more popular brands, see List of Watch Brands with Restrictive Repair Parts Policies For further discussion of the restrictive policies, see Do You Truly Own Your Watch.


Good morning,
I am the authorized service center for Glycine and I will say that the assumption in this case that the charges will come to $600-$700 is unfounded and incorrect. The price for bezels on the combat sub range from $80-$140 and labor charges range from $50-$100 if no mechanical work is required. Glycine has also always approved sales of parts to authorized retailers as many watch brands do. The assumed cost to repair this watch is really unfair and since I have been the service center we have never mandated a complete overhaul for a cosmetic issue. I have been the authorized service center since 2009ish (I can't remember the exact year I got the contract).


----------



## ZIPPER79

Mr. Saltzman,

It's nice that you look at this site and state your expertise in this matter. I had a Glycine Observer repaired by your shop and was very satisfied with your work and warranty repair.



ebsaltzman said:


> Good morning,
> I am the authorized service center for Glycine and I will say that the assumption in this case that the charges will come to $600-$700 is unfounded and incorrect. The price for bezels on the combat sub range from $80-$140 and labor charges range from $50-$100 if no mechanical work is required. Glycine has also always approved sales of parts to authorized retailers as many watch brands do. The assumed cost to repair this watch is really unfair and since I have been the service center we have never mandated a complete overhaul for a cosmetic issue. I have been the authorized service center since 2009ish (I can't remember the exact year I got the contract).


----------



## Davido22

For me bottom line I am not interested in watches with this lack of build quality.


----------



## ZIPPER79

Perhaps the answer for you is a non rotating bezel watch. There are a few inner rotating bezel watches around, the ones that use another stem to operate. Glycine in general makes solid quality watches and little bumps won't dislodge a bezel. If that owner said he owned it from new and this just happened, I'd be a little suspicious. Since you said that you've owned it for a number of years and this is what happened after so long of ownership.....



Davido22 said:


> For me bottom line I am not interested in watches with this lack of build quality.


----------



## river rat

Davido22 said:


> For me bottom line I am not interested in watches with this lack of build quality.


I would send it and get that bezel fixed so you don't loose money looks like your going to flip it. harder to trade or sell with out a bezel ring.


----------



## jupiter6

OP the service agent took the time to respond.
You could at least acknowledge this. It's a simple case of good manners.


----------



## w4tchnut

Davido22 said:


> Perhaps there is some rule of physics that explains this


There is, impact between different materials will cause damage to the softer. 
Isn't the bezel made of stainless steel? 
What happen to your car door?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

Maybe the metal used for the bezel is too soft.

Anyway it looks worse than my 20 years old watch, you should get it fixed.


----------



## ebsaltzman

ZIPPER79 said:


> Mr. Saltzman,
> 
> It's nice that you look at this site and state your expertise in this matter. I had a Glycine Observer repaired by your shop and was very satisfied with your work and warranty repair.


Thank you,
I try to participate, but usually am a quiet observer. Thank you for the kind words and I hope to serve you again, Although you probably do not!


----------



## Limey-

Davido22 said:


> For me bottom line I am not interested in watches with this lack of build quality.


Looks like it took a solid smack. It has nothing to do with build quality. Sounds like Glycine will not be lucky enough to have you as a customer any longer. I'm sure they will get over it.


----------



## sierra11b

So your combat sub has a battle scar... Am I missing something here? Go and get some rubber cement, glue the insert back in and carry on. Epoxy it if you're really concerned.

This isn't a quality issue. If you've been in this game long enough you're bound to have things like this happen. I just had to pop and re-align my Seiko 6139 bezel because I banged it leaving a dent bigger than yours. Adds character. I've come home to find substantial dings on 904L that left me baffled on how they got there. When I put a gouge and scratch through the ceramic bezel of my 116710 I chalked it up as the cost of ownership and me being careless. I didn't cry about Rolex quality but got it repaired. Maybe watches aren't your thing?


----------



## craniotes

Lemme get this straight... You bang your watch against a car door, it gets damaged and now it's Glycine's fault? I'm with the Limey -- Glycine will be better off without you as a customer.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## jkid1911

ebsaltzman said:


> Good morning,
> I am the authorized service center for Glycine and I will say that the assumption in this case that the charges will come to $600-$700 is unfounded and incorrect. The price for bezels on the combat sub range from $80-$140 and labor charges range from $50-$100 if no mechanical work is required. Glycine has also always approved sales of parts to authorized retailers as many watch brands do. The assumed cost to repair this watch is really unfair and since I have been the service center we have never mandated a complete overhaul for a cosmetic issue. I have been the authorized service center since 2009ish (I can't remember the exact year I got the contract).


As an owner of one of these (I like mine very much), I'm happy to see your contribution and response! Makes me feel that much better about owning one, thanks again!


----------



## CGSshorty

If you had dinged the car door with the watch, would you blame the car manufacturer?


----------



## gwells

are you sure he didn't, shorty? it's altogether possible there's a picture of a dinged door on some car forum somewhere saying, "i only lightly banged it with my watch and look at the massive dent! what a piece of crap!"


----------



## Armenian

Come on guys, let the man complain, it's cathartic. Reply with solutions and ideas. Stop being fanboys and attacking him on behalf of the watch company. You don't have this much skin in the game.


----------



## Limey-

Armenian said:


> Come on guys, let the man complain, it's cathartic. Reply with solutions and ideas. Stop being fanboys and attacking him on behalf of the watch company. You don't have this much skin in the game.


Nice that you showed up to support your pal. Good for You.


----------



## Armenian

I don't know the OP, but I see too many people are taking his complaints of the watch too personally.


----------



## CGSshorty

Armenian said:


> Come on guys, let the man complain, it's cathartic. Reply with solutions and ideas. Stop being fanboys and attacking him on behalf of the watch company. You don't have this much skin in the game.


Fanboys? I, for one, have never owned a Glycine watch. I am a fanboy of personal accountability, however.


----------



## blowfish89

gfy


----------



## Davido22

I appreciate the repairman's post and the fact that he doesn't run down the overhaul scam. Honestly I would never have posted this if it weren't such a light bump of the bezel against the car door which shows no signs of impact, the watch has probably been worn 20 times and kept in a safe. In 15 years of watch collecting I have only read about things like this with watches sold on tv. You can call me a dick without knowing me or having seen the watch fall apart, but I have never come across such shabby build quality. The bezel insert must must have fallen out at the time, can't find it anywhere More wrist time for Seikos.


----------



## ilitig8

First, I have never owned a Glycine and never even been tempted to.

Let assume for argument sake Glysine uses inferior steel, steel so inferior that it is as soft as aluminum. Now look at the indentation in the bezel, even if it were aluminum it would take a significant amount of energy to accomplish that "ding". Keep in mind a rather lazy swing of the arm has significant kinetic energy. If appears looking at the dent the force was transmitted through a very small area thus the rather significant "ding". The force was also right about in the perfect place to pop out or crack a bezel insert, in other words where I would hit it if I wanted to ensure maximum damage to the bezel.

In all honesty I doubt any of my divers would have come away unscathed and likely bezel replacement would have been desired for all of them as well and several of them are 15-20 times the cost of the Glycine. Personally, I don't see anything that makes me question the quality of a Glycine, it just looks to me like the OP made nearly the perfect bezel killing whack.


----------



## Davido22

Much thanks for Mr Saltzman's response. Otherwise, I make no apology for saying this watch ain't right. I've received watches DOA several times, never posted about the experience, the brand or the seller, just part of the game. But I honestly just tapped the watch lightly against the car, the bezel dinged and the insert which should be glued in fell out. Felt it was a problem that warranted comments on the watch. For the rest have at each other. I tend to stick to forums where it's not so anonymously antagonistic.


----------



## Emre

Well no need to bash the OP, obvioulsy something has gone wrong.Whether the watch itself or the perfect angle hit or the user's expression...

Combat line of Glycine is one of the best selling models of Glycine and has excellent feedback from users at price-value point.I must say - correct me if I am wrong - this is the first time I see in this forum a constructive feedback from a buyer for the Combat. With the involvement of Evan at least the bezel can be fixed then it's up to OP to keep it or sell it.Sometimes sh*t happens and you can see that it happens in most inconvenent ways like in this case.A perfect angle would hit the spring bars or the double lock mechanism of the buckle and your Sub drops from your wrist into deep waters when you are fishing ( I have to google this topic, it was somewhere here in WUS ).

Just tough luck I guess...


----------



## Streetboss

It's a tough situation when the stars align and what seems like a minor impact damages your watch. I have had a similar experience and just bit the bullet and got it fixed. The service vendor has made a pretty good argument for contacting him to get this fixed. Emre I recall the story about the Rolex and its new home on the bottom of Lake Michigan. I would be gutted of I lost a nice watch that way. Jmho.
Kevin


----------



## tothelandofnod

Streetboss said:


> ... I recall the story about the Rolex and its new home on the bottom of Lake Michigan. I would be gutted of I lost a nice watch that way. Jmho.
> Kevin


Read somewhere there are two-hundred plus World War 2 era naval air craft down at the bottom of the lake. Provided the said Rolex was at least a Sub or a Sea Dweller (capable of handling 30 ATM of pressure) one can only wonder if the watch has survived long term pressurization, third coast freshwater being less corrosive than sea water. Sorry for the digression, but the thread seemed to need a little bit of lightening up.

Thanks


----------



## Davido22

And Red Bar will be better off without a few of my peeps. You should keep your rude comments to yourself when hosting to the www.


craniotes said:


> Lemme get this straight... You bang your watch against a car door, it gets damaged and now it's Glycine's fault? I'm with the Limey -- Glycine will be better off without you as a customer.
> 
> Regards,
> Adam


----------



## Davido22

What about cold weather, does that somehow affect metal in a way that would soften it or cause this here freak accident?


----------



## craniotes

Davido22 said:


> And Red Bar will be better off without a few of my peeps. You should keep your rude comments to yourself when hosting to the www.


So I take it you won't be joining, then?

Good.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Emre

Sometimes I can get obsessed about things, here I found that topic about the aligned stars and the Rolex in Michigan Lake 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/absolute-utter-devastation-895296.html

Davido22 this won't change your disappointment but at least you know that you are not alone,sorry.For your question regarding cold weather and the metal softening, I think it's irrelevant within the temperatures mankind survives.


----------



## w4tchnut

Davido22 said:


> What about cold weather, does that somehow affect metal in a way that would soften it or cause this here freak accident?


Heat would soften it, a lot of heat.

A glancing blow could dislodge a loose bezel insert, but there's got to be another cause for the bezel damage.

Maybe it was damaged already and you never noticed?

BTW, I for one do not mean to disparage you with my questions, just tying to understand what caused the damage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armenian

craniotes said:


> So I take it you won't be joining, then?
> 
> Good.
> 
> Regards,
> Adam


----------



## CGSshorty

Armenian said:


>


Now that's funny.


----------



## ZIPPER79

Look,
I think you're making too much out of this. You hit your watch, it broke.....So fix it and stop blaming Glycine for their poor product. You sound like a Republican running for office. It's not my fault, it's yours.....




Davido22 said:


> What about cold weather, does that somehow affect metal in a way that would soften it or cause this here freak accident?


----------



## Davido22

Thanks for all the feedback, it is amazing what forums will germinate. I was hasty to attack build quality but honestly I have fallen off a sailboat making good time and slammed an IWC Aquatimer against its hull, I have surfed and snorkeled slamming Tunas every which way and never hammered the watch so I really was quite surprised to see this happen. I will ship the watch to the repair center and move on with more important issues at hand.


----------



## BT1993

I've always liked that watch, great info.


----------



## Robotaz

ZIPPER79 said:


> You sound like a Republican running for office. It's not my fault, it's yours.....


Stupid comment. I guess the mods are asleep.


----------



## Ticktock33

Hi,

Very interesting to see your post. I bought I a brand new Glycine Combat Sub over the net from an AD about two weeks ago. It came via UPS from Europe to Australia BUT when I opened the box two days ago, it arrived totally intact EXCEPT that the blue aluminium-bezel insert had fallen-off in-transit and was lying loose in the box! Refer photo taken on-arrival. 

I think it's a great watch by the way (this is the Baselworld 2014-introduced Deepblue version) and it's almost as good as the two blue and black-bezel Tudor Black Bays I have. I think Glycine have done a great job at this price and they just need to use stronger glue or better double-sided sticky tape!

The AD was great by the way, and even offered to pay return UPS costs for repair or replacement. But I didn't want to wait another three weeks to get my watch so I sent it to a great watchmaker I know in Sydney. Mailing and repair will probably mean I'm out-of-pocket for about US$65 which shouldn't happen - but at least I'll get the watch back next week. I've worked in Marketing for many years and if I'd been the AD in this situation, I'd have immediately offered to refund the buyer the repair and mailing costs and asked Glycine to refund to the AD. 

Also for purposes of full-disclosure, the AD said this has never happened before to them with a Combat Sub.

So to sum-up: fabulous watch - but make sure your bezel insert is well glued-on.

I'll post again when watch comes back and if I've any more news.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Robotaz said:


> Stupid comment. I guess the mods are asleep.


Not surprising though coming from Hollyweird.


----------



## Robotaz

CM HUNTER said:


> Not surprising though coming from Hollyweird.


I don't mind political opinions because I tend to either agree or be able to handily shoot them down. But, this isn't the place for jaded platform drivel.

The whole reason it's always banned on forums is because people can't talk like people. They have to talk like biased people who see the world through a filter. It descends into ignorant, childish banter where basically everyone is wrong and nobody can see it or own it.

Sorry, I digress.


----------



## Davido22

Learning today that Glycine is now a happy member of the IWG family rekindled my suspicions about their recent build quality. If you want to call me a jackalope again go right ahead but I know one AD who is dumping the line partially due to qc issues. Now, at least, when your Glycine falls apart there will be an obvious explanation for that.


----------



## Watchyman

ZIPPER79 said:


> Look,
> I think you're making too much out of this. You hit your watch, it broke.....So fix it and stop blaming Glycine for their poor product. You sound like a Republican running for office. It's not my fault, it's yours.....


Sounds more like a democrat that feels like he's entitled to free stuff.

Sent from the Iron Throne using Westerosi ravens


----------



## Robotaz

Watchyman said:


> Sounds more like a democrat that feels like he's entitled to free stuff.
> 
> Sent from the Iron Throne using Westerosi ravens


Thanks for stirring it back up. Very cool.


----------



## oak1971

I spent 25 years conducting durability and reliability testing. I wonder how many watch manufacturers torture test their products. Looks like it was a lateral impact to the bezel which displaced the bezel insert. I am somewhat surprised by the amount of deformation in the bezel material. Several explanations: Severity of impact. Angle of impact. Type of material. Thickness of material.


----------



## techchallenger

This just happened to me and my weeks-old Glycine Combat while I was folding laundry. There was no impact to the watch at that moment or any other moment that it has been worn a just handful of days - the insert just flew off the watch with the motion of my arm.
Of note: Yesterday I did take it for a few dips at the beach (and of course rinsed it off in the sink afterwards).

*This is the second thread I have found lamenting the same issue:*
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/bezel...jk&state=edebef30d469a38967ab9f9aff3a6af9#_=_

I have just now contacted the authorized repair center [service(at)glycine.us], so hopefully they can help me out at no cost to me.
Perhaps that address will put me in contact with Mr. Saltzman (ebsaltzman)?


----------



## filthyj24

This pertains more so to Glycine as a company overall. I'm a recent owner of not one, but two Combat Subs. Overall I love the watches, however my silver model has significantly weaker lume on the dial opposed to my black one. Weak as in I can be outside in direct sunlight, come inside for 10 minutes then go into a dark room and have the dial completely dark. The hands will still be glowing vividly. On the black model the dial glows significantly brighter and lasts much longer. I contacted Klepsoo first, explaining that my watch may be defective, no response.

At this point I half expected as much from Klepsoo after all the trouble I went through in the process of buying my watch so I emailed Glycine directly the same day. I politely explained my situation, let them know I purchased from an authorized dealer and I was concerned perhaps my watch is defective. No response. At the time of writing this it's been 5 days since I emailed each company. This is terrible customer service by both companies.


----------



## filthyj24

Literally just took this. I went outside for a few minutes, it's a hot sunny day here. I came down to my basement, kept all the lights off and snapped this. This is as bright as it gets for me.


----------



## Robotaz

Pretty weak.


----------



## techchallenger

^^ Bizarre how the 3 o'clock mark is the only one glowing. I would definitely request to have the dial replaced - the lume on my combat doesn't last long, but the dial certainly glows uniformly. AFAIK at this point, Saltzman's Watches is the only authorized repair center in the U.S. for Glycine, but I'm hoping to confirm that information soon.


----------



## taike

techchallenger said:


> ^^ Bizarre how the 3 o'clock mark is the only one glowing...


I thinks that's the second hand


----------



## filthyj24

Correct, that's the second hand.


----------



## techchallenger

D'oh!!!


----------



## Robotaz

Has anyone seen the Combat Aquarius lume?


----------



## rhemmers

Here's mine, minimally charged with an LED in doors. If I charge it for a minute or two it'll last all night:


----------



## filthyj24

Still no response from Klepsoo or Glycine. Any suggestions?


----------



## filthyj24

Here's a shot of the black Combat Sub with my Hamilton for comparison. Both coming from outside.


----------



## taike

filthyj24 said:


> Still no response from Klepsoo or Glycine. Any suggestions?


Try calling Glycine?

Glycine Service (Glycine a brand of DKSH)
DKSH Luxury & Lifestyle North America, Inc.
1024 Reservoir Ave.
RI 02910 Cranston
609 750 8800
service(at)glycine.us


----------



## filthyj24

taike said:


> Try calling Glycine?
> 
> Glycine Service (Glycine a brand of DKSH)
> DKSH Luxury & Lifestyle North America, Inc.
> 1024 Reservoir Ave.
> RI 02910 Cranston
> 609 750 8800
> service(at)glycine.us


I appreciate it. I finally got a response from Klepsoo this morning (I swear they're reading these forums and waiting to see how pissed people get before they respond) and they asked me to send pictures of the watch with serial numbers ect. I asked to just return it and have my money refunded. I suppose I'll have to wait another week to get a response to that email.

I wanted to love the combat sub (hence why I have two at the moment) but after the headache of dealing with Klepsoo, lume issues, poor accuracy and the lack of support from Glycine I'm just kind of over it. The only pleasant experience of this whole fiasco was working with PlatinumEX, great guy who makes watch buying quick and painless...the way it should be.

I've decided to sell the black model, return the silver and just stick with my Hamilton Khaki as its been flawless since the day I got it.


----------



## Munchie

This thread is a bit of a downer but Im glad its here. |>

Ive been working up to buying a Glycine sub for some time - just got to sell a couple of watches first.

Im thinking should I get a Seiko Turtle of a Glycine combat sub? - The well the known QC issues of Seiko divers had been pushing me towards the sub but now I read all this.

Does not inspire confidence - maybe Ill stick to my cheap citizen mechanical which has no QC issues! (but stubby hands  ).


----------



## T-hunter

I'm good...


----------



## Emre

Never had a problem with my new-er or vintage Combat:


----------



## chris slack

my combat sub is 4 years old,no issues at all !!


----------



## rhemmers

No problems with mine.









And I love the brand:


----------



## techchallenger




----------



## filthyj24

I finally got a response from Glycine after over a week. In my email I explained that I received what I thought to be a defective product, sent pictures comparing my two Combat Subs, pictures of my warranty and screenshots showing I bought brand new. I expressed that Klepsoo was giving me the run around about returning/replacing it and that I decided to contact the manufacturer directly...this was their response:










Basically a giant F you, we don't care, not our problem.

In reality the weak lume around the dial doesn't really bother me THAT much. What bothers me is that I've given my money to not one, but two companies who, quite frankly don't give a sh*t about their customers. The lume is CLEARLY not how it's supposed to be, hell Klepsoo.com even acknowledged it, yet they still refuse to make things right and Glycine couldn't care less.


----------



## Emre

I am not surprised by the response.

Companies have a network of official dealers whose products they would back up, grey market dealers' products would be out of those circles, irrelevant of the possible defect or abuse.

Sorry you had to go through this unpleasant experience...


----------



## rhemmers

Well, the confusion about Klepsoo continues. They claim they are an AD. But apparently it is their parent company that is the AD. Here is an email another member got from Klepsoo in response to a direct question:

"Thank you for your email.

I confirm you that we are an authorized Glycine retailer. At the following webpage you will be able to find our physical store VISIONTIME listed between the Italian retailers:

Store Locator
The warranty is provided by the supplier: it is an international warranty valid for 2 years in all reparation centers all around the world.

Always at your disposal."

Based on that, and the response from Glycine, how to proceed with a defective Combat Sub is pretty unclear.



Kind Regards
Alessia"


----------



## techchallenger

FWIW: 

+ my klepsoo.com Combat Sub card is stamped "STAR s.r.l", not "klepsoo"
+ the case no. on the card (1478xx) does not match the no. on the actual watch case (1477xx)
+ I have been in contact with klepsoo via email - my photo showing the bezel insert off the watch was acknowledged, and they responded that they have contacted Glycine on my behalf


----------



## rhemmers

That's how mine are stamped as well.


----------



## ramtour2

i can also attest to their poor quality. My wife bought one for me 8 months ago and the bezel ratchet broke when I reached into a drawer for something. It was so light a hit that the bezel didn’t get a scratch on it. Evidently Glycine‘s warranty doesn‘t cover that so they wanted to charge me $150.


----------



## Split-2nd

I don't know what you guys are doing to your watches, but I have owned bunches of Combat Subs. I currently have eleven of them. Never had a bezel issue. Never. Mine have been pre and post Invicta from the 90s to brand new. Not, to say you can't get a lemon, but over-all, these are pretty great quality for the money. BTW, I also own Tudor, Oris, Omega, etc. Great bang for the buck. All but my very oldest one also run within +/- 10 spd.


----------



## Thunder1

Split-2nd said:


> I don't know what you guys are doing to your watches, but I have owned bunches of Combat Subs. I currently have eleven of them. Never had a bezel issue. Never. Mine have been pre and post Invicta from the 90s to brand new. Not, to say you can't get a lemon, but over-all, these are pretty great quality for the money. BTW, I also own Tudor, Oris, Omega, etc. Great bang for the buck. All but my very oldest one also run within +/- 10 spd.


The same here...


----------



## SlCKB0Y

For a watch you can buy for about the price of a seiko turtle, they are far superior in almost every way.

Sapphire vs mineral
Much better bracelet with milled vs stamped clasp
Thinner and superior fit to wrist contours 
A FAR superior movement
The only thing better on the turtle is lume.
It's pretty easy to say that if you buy your combat sub in the $300-$400 price range it's easily the best value diver out there.


----------



## Split-2nd

Further....because I am home recovering from a surgery........ I just ran my 10 combat subs through the timegrapher. All from a dead stop, 25 winds, dial up. Average of the ten is +7.1 seconds, This include a couple of old ETAs that are running fast. If I leave out these older ETAs, the group of 8 averages +4.875. And I have not regulated these.

Find me 8 Seikos (or microbrands) under $350.00 each that can get these results.


----------

